# Profitable products



## bugbear (27 Nov 2014)

http://www.freepeople.com/sun-sticks-32854192/

!!

BugBear


----------



## Kalimna (27 Nov 2014)

Spectacular. But, if someone has the 'nads to market these, and someone else is gullible enough to purchase them, then why ever not?

Cheers,
Adam

P.s, how on earth did you find this, btw?


----------



## Woodmonkey (27 Nov 2014)

:lol: :lol: damn why didn't I think of that #-o


----------



## fred55 (27 Nov 2014)

That's a good idea for the wife's Christmas present - and I nearly bought her a set of windscreen wipers. :lol:


----------



## mind_the_goat (27 Nov 2014)

I prefer this one
http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm/fus ... b6a05ea793

She gets to drink the contents of the bottle first, before filling it with sand and wax. Good luck to her, and as these don't ship outside the US anyone can copy the idea with a clear with a clear conscience. I'm off to paint some ketchup bottles.


----------



## bugbear (27 Nov 2014)

Look what painting the handle does to the value (or at least cost) of an axe!

http://www.bestmadeco.com/collections/axes

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Nov 2014)

They are American, of course. I'd like to think that people in this Country weren't so daft, but... :roll:


----------



## Mannyroad (27 Nov 2014)

fred55":1x1op6tm said:


> That's a good idea for the wife's Christmas present - and I nearly bought her a set of windscreen wipers. :lol:



I bought mine a memory stick last year. She hasn't forgotten to make my tea, put beers in the fridge or have sex regularly since I started beating her with it! :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Nov 2014)

=D> :lol:


----------



## Alexam (2 Dec 2014)

bugbear":2xskma5j said:


> http://www.freepeople.com/sun-sticks-32854192/
> 
> !!
> 
> BugBear




Isn't that like to old proverb ....'a stick in time saves nine'..... ?


----------



## gregmcateer (2 Dec 2014)

bugbear":2yrchudo said:


> Look what painting the handle does to the value (or at least cost) of an axe!
> 
> http://www.bestmadeco.com/collections/axes
> 
> BugBear



BB,

You are too cynical - they didn't just paint them, they also added a dumb-ass name! (hammer)


----------

